# Can you feel special parts of your body?



## teaparty (Sep 13, 2015)

Hi!

For starters I just have to say I got a bit overwhelmed when I found this site just a few moments ago, I never realised that there were so many that experience what I do.

I've had DP since i was 12, I don't really know what caused it even though I suspect it might have something to do with me being bullied over some time. It got alot worse when I was 14-15 and since then I constantly feel like I'm watching myself, like I'm sitting behind my eyes and my life is a cinema.

One of my clearest memories is from when I felt myself "exiting" from my body due to a coughing attack. Since then, the only thing I can feel in my body, feel that it's still "mine" are my eyes. Except for that I don't feel related to my body at all, only when I experience pain. A few times I have felt that a bigger area of my face has become "mine", but not for very long, maybe for a day or two.

Do any other here feel the same, or with modifications? Are there some parts of your bodies that you can feel are "yours" from time to time or is it all together the same? Do you do something special to feel connected to your bodyparts?


----------



## ThoughtOnFire (Feb 10, 2015)

Hello and Welcome to DPSH!

I too was overwhelmed after finding this website and a community of people with DP/DR.

Well, I certainly can relate to this, except even the eyes for me, I cannot feel.


----------

